# Ideas for apps - post 'em here!



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

This thread is to gather your ideas and thoughts on Kindle apps for Kindle. Post your thoughts about what apps you'd like to see for Kindle!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

My Brother created a "Pet Rock" app for his Iphone........ridiculous and non-usable......but it's hilarious!!! 

I wouldn't mind seeing an alarm clock.....calendar w/ notes function..............and maybe a phonebook?


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm a developer myself, but I don't really have much imagination on my own... I get my specs and I code them.    

Anyway, I think it would be fabulous to have a way to track my book information on my kindle.  I have a spreadsheet I use currently and would like it to be more accessible.  We have 5 people on our account, and I am in charge of tracking the spending, gift card balance, finding free books, etc.  (go back to the previous note about being a developer, that should also say "Data Hound") 

I would want: Title, Author, Date Purchased, Price, Rating, Date Started, Date Finished.  At least, that's what I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

1) Something simple, like virtual sticky notes. 
2) And FOLDERS!!

Best Wishes!


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

I saw this post about a $999.99 iPhone app, and it seems to me that this would be perfect for the Kindle (even more the DX). All sorts of interactive study guides (SAT, GRE, MCAT, etc.) where the user is mostly reading, but occasionally needs to complete quizzes or tests, would be perfect for the Kindle.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

That's a good idea, Chris, about the interactive study guides. 

Last year I got my Project Management Professional (PMP) certification, and there was quite a bit of coursework, reading, and test practice involved with that. A very useful Kindle app would be a PMP certification app, with easy access to the reading material and interactive quizzes. It would be much more effective on a Kindle (given the volume of reading required) as opposed to an iPhone, for example.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd love to see an app that shows the clock while you're reading. I know I can push the menu button to display the time, but it'd be a nice thing to choose what shows at the top or bottom of the screen; time, date, Kindle name, I can think of a few options.

Also an app that displays your "Please call if found" number along with screensavers.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

the app would find the Tags and a file to go in and click on taggs to bring up those titles with that tag
does that make sense?
Sylvia


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

Along the lines of seeing the clock while reading - I would like to see the author's name somewhere while reading. I have trouble remembering author names now because I hardly ever see it when I am reading the book - only when I look at the book on my home page - and that is only when I first start and when I finish, for the most part. I would like to have a constant reminder of whose work I am reading while I am reading it.

Or, as an alternative, display the cover art of the book I am currently reading as my screen saver - that way I will see the author byline every time I start the Kindle.

Vonda


----------



## alexandtysmama (Jan 21, 2010)

This may be a wierd one, but I read series books. I'd like something that I can use to list the books I need to read in order. That way I don't buy book 9 before book 8. You enter the author that you are reading and when you finish a book, it recognizes what you just finished and puts the next one in queue to purchase and start reading. 

Maybe an app that notifies you when a book on your wish list goes below a certain price point that you set.

I agree on the time app. Maybe also a "time remaining on battery" app that shows you how much time you have left.


----------



## michellern (Jan 2, 2010)

I would like all of the above concerning organizing my books, time, date, & also love the idea about a screensaver with current book cover you are reading. I got my K2 for Christmas & I already have trouble remembering what books I have.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Something like Lojak for Laptop so lost Kindles can be recovered.

In addition to folders, the ability to sort how your titles display beyond the current categories.

More internet based reference look-up capabilities besides wiki.  For example, IMDB, Library of Congress, etc.

More internet sites with better mobile content for the Kindle  i.e.  Fandango, Ticketmaster, etc.  While the iphone has some of these, if you are using the touch, wifi access can be difficult.

Multi-dictionary capabilities.  If turned on, you select which dictionary to look up the word. Could be useful for foreign dictionaries etc.

I am not interested in a device that does everything, but there are definitely some apps that could enhance the reading experience, without becoming distracting.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

I bet there will be restrictions on how much whispernet access apps can use. No way will sprint allow kindles to be 24/7 cell users 

I'd like some database software, like listing books by author/series with autopopulation (I'm assuming series metadata is out there somewhere, even if Amazon doesn't always use it for their book titles) and direct links to buy, so I can better manage my book series that doen't have specific numbers, for some reason technothriller series like the ones by Vince Flynn or Stephen Hunter that don't display the series number, probably because they rely heavily on impulse airport purchases and don't want to turn off a reader with the realization that he last read book 2, and this is book 8 

I've said it before, but ports of the old text based PC games (Zork, Leather Goddesses of Phobos) and mini-RPG books like the Fighting Fantasy "choose your own adventure" series, which had a character sheet for stats and inventory, as well as a random number generator (if necessary). Autotracking of inventory, stats, and combat would be AWESOME. Would add a lot of "interaction" with the Kindle but still requireing only text and relatively little input from the reader.

I second the screensaver being the cover of the book you are reading. Shocked this is not an option already.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

User adjustable time limit before the Kindle sleeps.  Sometimes 20 minutes is too long on the DX and sometimes 10 minutes is not long enough on the K1 (Yeah, I know most of these apps won't be for the K1 anyway. . . . .)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VondaZ said:


> Along the lines of seeing the clock while reading - I would like to see the author's name somewhere while reading.


Wow, that's not on the K2? At the top of the books I read on my K1 is the subject and author....wonder why they changed that.









Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> User adjustable time limit before the Kindle sleeps. Sometimes 20 minutes is too long on the DX and sometimes 10 minutes is not long enough on the K1 (Yeah, I know most of these apps won't be for the K1 anyway. . . . .)


I have to admit, Ann, I don't quite get this? As long as I'm turning pages, the Kindle doesn't go asleep. Sometimes I do, but not my K.  Although I know you use the DX for music and professional PDFs, I can see it for that....

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have to admit, Ann, I don't quite get this? As long as I'm turning pages, the Kindle doesn't go asleep. Sometimes I do, but not my K.  Although I know you use the DX for music and professional PDFs, I can see it for that....
> 
> Betsy


I have to agree with Ann. When I saw the announcement this was my first thought. Phone rings I put the K down; get up to get a drink or something; someone ask a question ... then I gotta "unsleep" it again. Just takes a second, but it gets to be a pain. To be honest, since the K doesn't use power to maintain the screen, I'm not sure why this feature was built in. In addition to changing the timing, I'd like to have the ability to disable this altogether.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm.  Well, okay, I guess it's just me.   Never mind!

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

A Goodreads app linked to the Kindle Store would be cool.

an app to let you zoom in on pics or graphics would be sweet but probably technically difficult


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

FearNot said:


> I have to agree with Ann. When I saw the announcement this was my first thought. Phone rings I put the K down; get up to get a drink or something; someone ask a question ... then I gotta "unsleep" it again. Just takes a second, but it gets to be a pain. To be honest, since the K doesn't use power to maintain the screen, I'm not sure why this feature was built in. In addition to changing the timing, I'd like to have the ability to disable this altogether.


Sleep mode also locks the keyboard. If you leave it unattended something unexpected, like a pet or small child,  could come along and unintentionally do something, like delete a book, etc.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> A Goodreads app linked to the Kindle Store would be cool.
> 
> an app to let you zoom in on pics or graphics would be sweet but probably technically difficult


You can zoom in on graphics. Just move the cursor to the picture and then press the 5 way. It's not the best zoom, but it's something until someone develops what you are looking for.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> This may be a wierd one, but I read series books. I'd like something that I can use to list the books I need to read in order. That way I don't buy book 9 before book 8. You enter the author that you are reading and when you finish a book, it recognizes what you just finished and puts the next one in queue to purchase and start reading.


I second that!

I'd like folders, and I'd like to be able to organize books better. I'd like to be able to group them by series, then by author, similar to above.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Magenta said:


> You can zoom in on graphics. Just move the cursor to the picture and then press the 5 way. It's not the best zoom, but it's something until someone develops what you are looking for.


It may work better on the K2, but on my K1, I get a very slight zoom that is pretty useless. It would be nice to be able to zoom variably and pan as needed instead of just fitting to screen


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

Some really good ideas in here.  I'd like an app that could read protected epub (like from the library) books.  I think it would be huge, as that is one area the competition has that the Kindle does not.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I would like to see an app that makes it easier to use personal screensavers and one that will let me select different font types.  I know I can use the hacks, but I think it could be made simpler since the hacks must come off before updates to the OS are made.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Jasonmh said:


> I'd like an app that could read protected epub (like from the library) books. I think it would be huge, as that is one area the competition has that the Kindle does not.


They've already stated that you cannot make a "generic" eReader, which I believe would include anything that would open up the Kindle to other formats that are not specifically opened by Amazon.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

EKing said:


> They've already stated that you cannot make a "generic" eReader, which I believe would include anything that would open up the Kindle to other formats that are not specifically opened by Amazon.


It is possible, though, that if they open up the source code to developers, that "unauthorized" apps could allow other formats. Potentially, at least, I'm thinking. Think of all the iPhone hacks that allow you to do things that Apple doesn't condone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You're right. . . .but apps offered through the Kindle app store won't include any of those.  And I'm sure that installing them will be considered against the terms of service and possibly void a warranty.

It also occurs to me that in order to be a 'kindle developer' and see the source code so as to build an app, you probably have to sign something that says you won't develop apps that violate the DRM, etc.  So, if you did, I'm dead sure they'd come after you. . . . . . .


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

There are some text to speech software programs out there where you can choose the type of voice you want to use. Male, female, southern accent, British, speed it up, slow it down, etc.. They are still electronic but have been tweaked by the brainy programmers to sound unique.

It would be so much fun to pick a voice to match the story you are reading.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I really need a timer or alarm that will pop up and let me know I need to stop reading.  I might be able to get dinner cooked on time more often with that.


----------



## DanielPeiser (Jan 26, 2010)

I've read a few forums and blogs about Kindle apps today, and while there are some original and interesting ideas like a music notation reader that automatically turns the page for musicians, most people miss a better ebook management system (folders, etc).

Apart from basic features, what I'd like to see is a focus on improving the reading experience instead of Twitter or Gmail apps. Giving Kindlers the ability to share ebooks, create literature quizzes or donate ebooks to GPS locations (train stations, parks, airports, it could work like Bookcrossing) would be awesome. I believe that the Kindle community would benefit greatly from apps that make ebook sharing fun and useful.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

When you're talking about sharing e-books, you're basically talking about circumventing the DRM. I really doubt that Amazon will allow any 3rd party to do that -- at least not without first completely revamping their copyright agreements with all their publishers. For that matter, it's not really in their interest to allow sharing of books, either. (OK, maybe you could make an argument that it is, but then you get into really subjective and mostly hypothetical arguments.)



DanielPeiser said:


> ...Giving Kindlers the ability to share ebooks, create literature quizzes or donate ebooks to GPS locations (train stations, parks, airports, it could work like Bookcrossing) would be awesome. I believe that the Kindle community would benefit greatly from apps that make ebook sharing fun and useful.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd like to see a more in depth organizing system to include by book name, author, genre, year of publication, rating (personal or other), and by any other properties.  Something similar to the way we organize our music libraries.


----------



## LPGeer (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd like something akin to Outlook calendar for appointments and a notepad function.
('course, I'm relatively new to the Kindle, and perhaps these are already in the Kindle?)
Oh yeah, and definitely FOLDERS!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing an alarm clock.....calendar w/ notes function..............and maybe a phonebook?


I'd take this one step farther -- calendar (with alarms) and contacts that would ActiveSync with a desktop...


----------



## Dave (Apr 29, 2009)

I'd like it to be able to organize books into folders. 

I'd like borrow e-books from my local library, and be able to lend purchased e-books to friends. It should be possible to use the same method currently used by the local library. That would protect copyrights and prevent/inhibit piracy while allowing reasonable use.


----------



## geneven (Jul 30, 2009)

Amen on picking voices to read the books! Such as some of the voices available  from the NextUp site.

I think that considering Kindle for PC, which works brilliantly, we are seeing the end of the closed world represented by Kindles. Kindles themselves won't die, but Kindle books are going to be readable  all over the place. Perhaps the most universal format will win. I'm sure people at Amazon are having a lot of interesting discussions about these issues. Wish we could eavesdrop.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

A Goodreads app linked to the Kindle Store would be cool.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

devilmafia said:


> A Goodreads app linked to the Kindle Store would be cool.


Yea, that's not a bad idea.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

geneven said:


> Amen on picking voices to read the books! Such as some of the voices available from the NextUp site.
> 
> I think that considering Kindle for PC, which works brilliantly, we are seeing the end of the closed world represented by Kindles. Kindles themselves won't die, but Kindle books are going to be readable all over the place. Perhaps the most universal format will win. I'm sure people at Amazon are having a lot of interesting discussions about these issues. Wish we could eavesdrop.


That would be awesome and open up to more people


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I want to set an alarm when I am reading, so at a certain time it basically tells me to put the blasted book down and GO TO BED.  Ok, so I could just grow up and become responsible instead; but an alarm would be simpler.  

Oh, and of course, Folders.

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I'd like to see a TTS feature for the dictionary.  Basically, when you move to a word, it would give you the definition and the TTS would pronounce the word so you could hear how it is supposed to sound.  I know this could be somewhat problematic with the TTS, but it would still be useful in general.

It would be nice to select a word or line or sentence and have it displayed in uncontracted or contracted Braille for use by teachers and transcribers.  Also a Braille quiz app, which would show the person Braille in either contracted or uncontracted form, and the user would have to enter the answer in print, and then the app could grade your progress and keep a longer term score as you continue to test.

Something that would put a black outline, thickness varied by the user, around the screen  I noticed this on the Nook and liked it.  I think it might help in some way visually.

The ability to reverse the image from black text on the gray background to gray text on a black background.  This would not affect pictures or graphics.

An app for the home screen, menus, dialog boxes, and the Kindle store to enlarge and word wrap the text.  Currently, the Kindle store is way to small to use without a magnifier.

An app which would be like Outlook express to allow the user to receive emails without have to do the web based mail.

A foreign language translator app for use while traveling or in multi lingual settings  with both the visual text and a TTS pronunciation.

Daisy 2.0 support for NLS or National Library Services for the Blind and Physically Handicapped digital talking books, RFB&D or Recording for the Blind and Dyslexic digital talking books for students, and Bookshare.org books and magazines.

Also, related to NLS, RFB&D, and Bookshare, the ability to order books from these sites remotely from the Kindle, and have them download to your powered up computer at home. 

A transit schedule app which would work with the TTS to show and announce time points for various routes with your local transit agency and others in you region.

An alarm clock app using the TTS to wake you up or remind you of something.

A grocery list app.

An app to lock the Kindle from unauthorized users.

A time and date stamp app for books.  For example, it would show you when you started a book, when you last read from that book, dates bookmarked, and when you finished a book.  It would then keep a log of this information for the reader to reference.

A diet and fitness app

Catalog app for music, movie, shows, books, or whatever.


----------



## GEMSTER (Feb 9, 2010)

• 8” display (w/page turners on both sides)
• Folder system same as Kindle store so I can organize my books in same way
• Vocabulary App
    o Option to save a word I have selected for definition to my personal vocabulary list
    o Option to have device quiz me on words –
         I have saved
         Randomly from dictionary
• Ability to read chapters out of sequence with a mark for chapters read or in-progress
    o This is especially helpful for text books and other such topical material.  
• Allow notes & highlights filtered by book title with ability to search within or across titles
• Ability to take hand written notes and draw with a stylus


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

GEMSTER said:


> • 8" display (w/page turners on both sides)
> ...
> • Ability to take hand written notes and draw with a stylus


Hardware changes would be outside of the realm of applications -- unless they will have access to the USB port and some sort of touchscreen device plugged into it. More likely would be waiting for the Kindle 3 (or 4?) with some sort of touch screen built into it.


----------



## Old Man in FL (Feb 1, 2010)

I would like the 2 hacks done legally:
  Screensaver application
  Font Changer

- A location to page number calculation application
- Hot Keys to skip X number of pages in both directions
- Content manager - display of content on kindle, show if DRM exists
- better way of toggleing bookmarks on/off/display


----------



## amandajane92 (Feb 3, 2010)

folders, folders and more folders!!!


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd like to see some kind of "parental controls" app.  I've considered getting a Kindle for my readaholic son (age 11) at some point, but I'd like to be able to disable the wireless (maybe password-protect it?), and also to control which books from our shared account can be downloaded to his Kindle.  (At this point, if I add a new Kindle to my account, would it automatically download all of the books in my account onto that new Kindle?  Or am I misunderstanding how that works?  Is there already a way to control which books go to which Kindle on the same account?)


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I would like some way to set up synchronization between specific devices instead of off/on.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

EKing said:


> I would like some way to set up synchronization between specific devices instead of off/on.


Yes! Something like that would be especially useful if more than one person shares an account but at least one of them has more than one device they read on. . . . .


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

We have 5 people on our account and a few of us have more than one device (now that the blackberry app came out). It stinks to have to manually go to location each time.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I would like a randomizer.  Basically, it will randomly choose a book to read for you.

This would work for me because:
1.  I always archive my read books, so all I have on the Kindle are unread.
2.  I have such a difficult time choosing which book to read, because I am indecisive.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I think a random book selector is a fabulous idea! I'm the same way with my kindle content and often get "readers block".


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

Wow, lots of good ideas for apps in here.  Hopefully some app developers will see this and get started 
Any new news on when we may see the app store go live?  I don't want to be impatient, but I am really looking forward to seeing what will be offered.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I love the idea of being able to pick a variety of voices (and may better modulated voices) for TTS.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

how about a graphing calculator? College students will find that useful I think.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

EKing said:


> ... Anyway, I think it would be fabulous to have a way to track my book information on my kindle. I have a spreadsheet I use currently and would like it to be more accessible. ... I would want: Title, Author, Date Purchased, Price, Rating, Date Started, Date Finished. At least, that's what I can think of off the top of my head.


I would find that useful. It would be even better if it was connected to the ability to keep a "Book Journal" on the Kindle that could have the data transferred to a computer.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

From a post I had on another thread:

various word games with access to the dictionary on the Kindle
study/quiz applications for spelling and learning word definitions
study/quiz applications based on text highlighted in books


----------



## Slicer (Jan 21, 2010)

I want the ability to be able to "hotkey" to another book. I am finding that I will want to jump to another book when doing research or maybe reference a past book for whatever reason.....I just think it would be really cool to set a key combination to immediately jump to the last page read in that book....from the current book I am in....and then be able to return with the back key...or another combination...maybe even the same hotkey combo....

Hope I am making sense.


----------



## cybergeezer (Jun 29, 2009)

I would find it useful to be able to keep a small number of books on top, eg. Keep On Top1, Keep on Top2 etc. for books with a direct Kindle link to Feedbooks and Gutenberg Magic Catalog and perhaps reference books such as the CIA World Factbook or 25 Language Phrasebook etc.

As others have suggested a built-in pronouncing dictionary, font changer and personalized screensaver without having to hack the device and, of course, folders.

Reinstatement of the original "experimental" capability on the K1 to pose a question which is researched on the internet by researchers who are compensated based on providing the best answer of the 3 provided.


----------



## CinciPrius (Dec 8, 2009)

I think these have all been mentioned here but ...

1)  Folders!
2)  Timer - remind me via TTS or a popup to put the book down before you're late!
3)  Something besides dead authors for screen savers


Alan


----------



## extendedping (May 5, 2010)

secure shell client and chess and I'd be very happy.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

I think a vocab quizzer would come in handy, perhaps have it find actual quotes from your books so that you see them in context.

A calculator would be very useful, especially if it was graphing

A "keep at top" list would be good for dictionary and such​


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Now that the software update is out and has (apparently) made it difficult to hack, all of us who had the font and/or screenaver hacks would LOVE apps that would give us more font choices (not sizes, but different, darker fonts) and/or upload our own screensavers.

ETA:  The SS hack is back, but it would still be lovely to have an app that added multiple fonts that you could see, compare, and choose from on the Kindle screen.  And as far as SS go, it would be nice to be able to choose any Kindle SS pics that one likes (there are actually a few that I like) and keep those and add your personal pics to them.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

I posted this elsewhere, but I would like an app that modifies TTS so that it doesn't automatically advance the page and could be used for a read-along experience for children.  Just like those old books on record.  "Turn the page when you hear this sound..."

I think that would be a great use of Kindle technology!


----------



## nerys (Jul 5, 2010)

Here is what I want to see in a kindle app. I want a new "front end" or "gui" to access the books on the kindle.

IE honor and use "FOLDER STRUCTURE" in the device memory space.

so instead of one giant list I want a list of "folders" including subfolders if there are any when I Select a folder name and then the book names in said folder.

thats it. thats all I want.

also an ULTRA LOW bandwidth gmail app would be nice. something with lots of short cut keys like the cell phone app but using full screen. I love gmail on the kindle that little bit of access is just "nice" in a pinch.

I would also love to see a google maps for kindle. this would require a server side proxy for what I want is for a server to "reduce" the images to 4 or 6 shade grey images almost black and white gifs

gifs at this low a color level are SCARY TINY. I mean a few bytes each tile is easily possible.

this would allow google maps but keep it ultra low bandwidth.

or have maps in local memory but I do not think it has the horsepower to render them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

With the 2.5 update there is an organization structure.  Not folders, exactly, but better in that you can put a book into more than one collection.  No sub-collections, but with creative tagging you can get around that too. . . . .

The other stuff you mention is of no use to me.  I very rarely use the browser part of the Kindle. . . .I consider it my book reader.  If I need web access on the go, either I have my laptop with me, or I can pull up what I need on my phone.  YMMV, of course. 

Still, I do expect that eventually the Kindle App store will open. . . .and we may very well see some of what you're looking for.  I, personally, think the most popular apps will be ones that allow easy font style changes or enhance the Collections system as it is.  Oh, and/or something that allows for personalized screen pictures. 

Oh, and, hey, Welcome to KindleBoards!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

The ability to wake up the K2 using keyboard commands. I read here that the K1 had that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes. . .with the K1 you press two keys that are on opposite ends of the keyboard at the same time.  So you probably wouldn't do it by accident.  I have both the K1 and the DX. . . .I can't decide which method I like better. . . .though the keystroke method would be useful if you've got the thing in one of those sealed up water/air/sand proof cases. . . . .


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> though the keystroke method would be useful if you've got the thing in one of those sealed up water/air/sand proof cases. . . . .


Exactly why I want it!


----------



## nerys (Jul 5, 2010)

well its interesting because the free cellular connections makes g-mail useful and oddly enough the e-ink that is so great for reading also makes it great for MAPS especially the large screen of the DX

in fact if the GPS is accurate enough and someone made a nice app to do it (with no internet access needed IE download a google maps sliver and geo reference it) it would make quite an awesome geo caching tool


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm. . . . .I don't think Kindle actually has a GPS.  Though it has a rudimentary location finder based on triangulating cell towers. . . .probably not accurate enough for what you're talking about. . . .


----------



## iquack (Jul 8, 2010)

How about creating an app to change the wallpaper of the Kindle? I think it's a great way to personalize one's kindle, instead of the default pictures of authors.

I also wish for Notes app, or any kind of word application. 

Amazon should perceive the kindle beyond a reading device. I bring my Kindle almost anywhere and it would be a good organizer too if it were one. Include a calendar, alarm clock. Simple word games would be great like text twist.

Think of ways Kindle users can interact with other users as well.
How about sending messages to other Kindle devices? Similar to email, but between Kindle users only. 

Or Kindle Chat. Like mirc for Kindle users. 

Create a menu similar to mobile phones that is icon-based.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

iquack said:


> How about creating an app to change the wallpaper of the Kindle? I think it's a great way to personalize one's kindle, instead of the default pictures of authors.
> 
> I also wish for Notes app, or any kind of word application.
> 
> ...


I think if you want that kind of thing then apps are the way to go. I personally don't want to do anything on my Kindle except read books, in the easiest most pleasant way possible. So I don't want Amazon wasting their time with anything other than the basics - making all the rest optional add-ons in the form of apps, which other people will develop, is the best way to go about it IMO. It also means I don't have to pay for features I don't want, which I would have to if they were incorporated into the Kindle as sold.

Now, if Amazon would just get a move on and actually _open_ the app store .....


----------



## mattbiernat (Aug 5, 2010)

1) office apps:
a. email: to download mail from gmail, yahoo, etc...
b. calendar: that would allow syncing with your desktop/gmail/hotmail
c. word: basic text editing program with spell checking and grammar 
2) alarm clock
3) folders
4) gps feature (if possible)
5) screen-saver that turns into a clock
6) chatting application - something like instant messenger

as someone in here already mentioned. it would be nice to have an organizer and e-reader at the same time. 3G just opens so many possibilities. i'd like to be able to read my email directly from kindle without going into... m.gmail.com and same goes for calendar. the email program could be done in such way to disallow attachment downloading so that people don't overuse the whisper net.


----------



## AMMendes (Jul 2, 2010)

mattbiernat said:


> 1) office apps:
> a. email: to download mail from gmail, yahoo, etc...
> b. calendar: that would allow syncing with your desktop/gmail/hotmail
> c. word: basic text editing program with spell checking and grammar
> ...


You have read my mind....


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

I would love to be able to do more with the notes I take on the Kindle.  For example, if I am highlighting sections of a business book and adding notes, I'd like to be able to email them to myself to use in meetings, etc.  I would love to be able to get just the pieces I want off of the kindle, without having to copy the whole clippings file to a computer and search for the part I am looking for.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, one of my kindle app requests, the old mini-rpg dice-based "Fighting Fantasy" books are on iphone now. Pretty good implementation as well. Hopefully once the kindle app store gets rolling, these can be brought over.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

The most used app for Kindle, in my usage pattern would be a minimalistic text editor. This way, a user could create, edit and save documents. No fancy formatting needed. Just a place to write. I actually wrote a whole sci-fi novel like that on a pocket pc. I would love to do the same in Kindle.


----------



## davjones (Nov 13, 2010)

I would like to see a way to create collections for my Kindle on the computer just like I would create folders in Windows and transfer the collection to my kindle .  I have a large number of novels on my Kindle and it is unhandy creating collections on the Kindle with a large number of ebooks.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

how about a flashcard app


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

APP to replace  the horrible "sleep screens"


----------



## bobbalinks (Mar 8, 2009)

Crossword Dictionary.  You know, the kind where you can enter something like q_ _li_ _ and get quality or qualify, etc.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

Joe Chiappetta said:


> The most used app for Kindle, in my usage pattern would be a minimalistic text editor. This way, a user could create, edit and save documents. No fancy formatting needed. Just a place to write. I actually wrote a whole sci-fi novel like that on a pocket pc. I would love to do the same in Kindle.


I second that. It would be useful when there is an idea in your head right now, but you're not at a computer.


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## peterso (Mar 4, 2011)

how about a translator for travellers. the kindle already has a dictionary


----------



## crash86 (Oct 8, 2010)

some sort of calendar/organiser feature.  I know a few have mentioned a 'shuffle' feature for when you aren't sure what to read next.  Sub folders in categories would be a nice feature as well.  I would love to see a cribbage game, ok it's not an app but hey I figured I would throw it out here.


----------



## Franker (Mar 23, 2011)

I would really like a language translator too. BUT mostly a clock, say at the top of any screen, so I don't lose track of the time; and be late for work, or meals!!


----------



## PrintsOfWhales (Apr 12, 2011)

Jasonmh said:


> I would love to be able to do more with the notes I take on the Kindle. For example, if I am highlighting sections of a business book and adding notes, I'd like to be able to email them to myself to use in meetings, etc. I would love to be able to get just the pieces I want off of the kindle, without having to copy the whole clippings file to a computer and search for the part I am looking for.


Get Kindle for PC, put the book on both and synchronise. Then copy and paste the notes from "Kindle For..." on your PC. Works with my Notebook in Kindlofax 

Kindlofax 2011 UK [illustrated]


----------



## bilgisiz (Mar 13, 2011)

I need scrolling when i'm reading pdf. Think a comic book as pdf... Without scrolling its so hard to read baloons.. And original image viewer of kindle 3 is very slow... I need a faster one!


----------



## CaitLondon (Oct 12, 2010)

Okay, I'd like some Oracle cards, not Tarot. Something to flip in your choice of ways, i.e. 1 card for the day, or 3 for whatever. This for the non-touch Kindles.

Since some of us Oracle girls don't like the reverse, and some do, there should be a choice of that.

I'm not an app creator, and know that art work is involved, but there should be some Kindle apps for Oracles, and cheap, too.


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

I like to see an app for just a plain and simple calendar... not even for note taking..just a month to month/all year at a time calendar that updates from yr. to yr.  Just for checking the dates and planning ahead.....


----------



## jwest (Nov 14, 2011)

Eeyore said:


> 1) Something simple, like virtual sticky notes.
> 2) And FOLDERS!!
> 
> Best Wishes!


I love the idea for the virtual sticky notes! I just got a new computer, and it has them 

Best wishes,
James

PS- people have a lot of great ideas on this thread!


----------



## TCHalsey (Nov 27, 2011)

I'd like to add my two cents on an app that would allow me to organize my ebooks by topics so instead of flipping through the 35 ebooks I have to find the book I would like to read, I only see my topics/authors etc.


----------

